# Upgrade Tia Portal v15.1 Step 7 Professional



## Henak (2 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe eine floating Lizenz für TIA Portal v16 und benötige für ein v15.1 Projekt Step 7 Professional. Gibt es dafür ein License Upgrade? Oder muss ich dann auf v17 prof. upgraden?

Vielen Dank und einen Schönen Tag


----------



## thomass5 (2 September 2022)

Welche v16 Lizenz hast du genau?


----------



## JesperMP (2 September 2022)

Also du hast Basic V16 ?
Dann brauchst du ein Powerpack von Basic auf Professional. 
Ich finde leider nur die für V17.
Ob du dann erst ein Upgrade von Basic V16 auf Basic V17 kaufen muss, und dazu die Powerpack von Basic V17 auf Professional V17 ?


----------



## Henak (2 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Also du hast Basic V16 ?
> Dann brauchst du ein Powerpack von Basic auf Professional.
> Ich finde leider nur die für V17.
> Ob du dann erst ein Upgrade von Basic V16 auf Basic V17 kaufen muss, und dazu die Powerpack von Basic V17 auf Professional V17 ?


Das ist auch mein Stand. Habe die Step 7 Basic v16 (SIFLS7BASB1600).


----------



## JesperMP (2 September 2022)

psst: es kommt bald V18.


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> psst: es kommt bald V18.


Die Frage ist, wie bald ist bald?


----------



## JesperMP (2 September 2022)

Ich habe mehrere Themen gesehen wo Siemens Support gesagt hat dass die abhilfe für ein Bug oder fehlende Funktion kommt in V18.


----------

